# Police dogs not allowed to bite?



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.k9magazine.com/viewarticle.php?sid=15&&vid=0&npage=&aid=1588


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Wouldnt it be cheaper to just equip the officers with potato guns???????


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

People get upset with me when I say B/H is nothing more than trying to be politically correct, a kinder and gentler treatment of criminals. Oh yea, won't be long till someone has to try that. Of course first there will have to be a book, then an "expert" extolling the benefits. God I'm glad I'm getting closer to retirement.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah yes, your lifelong dream. To retire and make your millions as a PC dog training consultant. You will rake it in as an expert on Bark & Hold and Headbutting!

We all know your secret David.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i have heard of handlers in southern california using muzzle attacks on fleeing mentally ill patients. typically it's the person who has been deemed "a danger to him/herself based on a mental disorder" and then runs from the police to avoid being put on an involuntary psychiatric detention. the idea is that the dog knocks the person down, stops them from running, and then the police come in and detain the person. this is not a criminal arrest so a dog bite isn't warranted so the muzzle attack could be a decent alternate use of force.

now a criminal? sounds like their civil courts are more out of control than ours are...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Only CA would come up with something like that.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Only CA would come up with something like that.
> 
> DFrost


I insist that you rephrase that: Only SOUTHERN CA would......

It's a different world up here in the redwoods....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes ma'am, as you wish. Only Southern CA would come up with something like that. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Yes ma'am, as you wish. Only Southern CA would come up with something like that.
> 
> DFrost



Thank you, thank you very much.....


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Its the culture with police dogs in the UK, chief constables are concearned with public perception and liability.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The cops don't even carry guns in the UK, right?


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> The cops don't even carry guns in the UK, right?


 You are right. They don't carry guns arou d.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I wonder how many dogs are going to get EFd up over that one?!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> Its the culture with police dogs in the UK, chief constables are concearned with public perception and liability.


Maybe if the public perception was "Don't do stupid sh** and you won't get mauled by vicious attack dogs" then people would be less likely to do stupid sh** 

But then again, dont they put down working dogs in the UK when they retire if they've bitten someone???


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Maybe if the public perception was "Don't do stupid sh** and you won't get mauled by vicious attack dogs" then people would be less likely to do stupid sh**


Agreed - I'm not remotely scared of police dogs, but then again I don't go around stealing cars. IME one of the few things these scrotes are afraid of is getting bitten by a dog, so let's use more of them.They certainly are not afraid of the police and the courts.



> But then again, dont they put down working dogs in the UK when they retire if they've bitten someone???


No, although there have been some high profile cases recently where this has been suggested. The normal procedure is that retired police dogs stay with their handlers or are rehomed in a suitable environment..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Remember in church when they preached the weak shall inherit the earth ? ? ?

What it didn't say in the bible was that it was totally ****ED up that they will get it. ****.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> The cops don't even carry guns in the UK, right?


THis is correct i carry my razor wit & sarcasim instead


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> THis is correct i carry my razor wit & sarcasim instead


In a holster? :smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: THis is correct i carry my razor wit & sarcasim instead 

Does it come in different strengths ? ? ? ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: THis is correct i carry my razor wit & sarcasim instead
> 
> Does it come in different strengths ? ? ? ?


Different calibers.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Maybe if the public perception was "Don't do stupid sh** and you won't get mauled by vicious attack dogs" then people would be less likely to do stupid sh**


that might work, mike, but from what david said in another thread, even here where cops carry guns, and *some* police dogs DO bite (vs dancing w/suspects), people continue to do amazingly stupid sh**.

get the media to report every good bite (w/video of course) in an unbiased manner, it might slow down one or two.....but LEO will always have plenty of business i'm afraid  :x


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann freier said:


> get the media to report every good bite (w/video of course) in an unbiased manner, it might slow down one or two.....but LEO will always have plenty of business i'm afraid  :x


What country is this going to take care place in? I'm afraid you're right, we'll always have plenty of business, but to have the media present anything in an unbiased manner, I won't hold my breath. You'd may be surprised, deployments that actually end with the dog biting someone in many departments is less than 20%. Deployment v. bites is certainly a statistic the wise canine sections maintain.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i don't have a problem believing those stats david, it seems to me like opportunity and a good scenario to use a dog effectively would support them (from a totally civilian POV).

do deployments vs bite stats show just the call-outs for a K9? or do they show the K9 actually out of the vehicle and active? stats can be twisted so many ways....as you well know, i'm sure 

and as far as the media: well, i better not comment further, or this will end up a political discussion, and my Mother always said "politics and religion are not discussed in polite company". she trained me well.....  but we can hope!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In our department, deployment is if the dog is called and removed from the vehicle. One the attributes of canine is its' use as a psychological deterrant.

DFrost


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: THis is correct i carry my razor wit & sarcasim instead
> 
> Does it come in different strengths ? ? ? ?


Yes it does...think of stormtroopers" there's one set to stun" haha


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

There is so much variance between dog units in forces up and down the country, thats down to the discretion of the respective forces chief constable. As you can quess im a cop but not a handler.

It would be nice to get a UK handlers perceptive as to the restrictions of ACPO guidlines versus force standard operating proceedures


----------

